# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  جایگزاری متن در قالب

## VG1234

به نام خدا
باسلام

بنده یک قالب html فروشگاهی خریداری کردم 
تصویرش توی لیک زیر:
http://s9.picofile.com/file/8309074626/qaleb.png

که تمامی محصولاتی که توش قرار گرفته با کد html میباشد.
حالا اگر بخواهم که برنامه php براش بنویسم تا بتونم راحت محصولات داخلش را ویرایش کنم و عکس و توضیحات اش را ویرایش کنم
باید دقیقا چه قسمت از php را دنبال کنم تا بتونم اینکار را انجام بدم

با تشکر

----------

